# brutal article about what women want



## Deleted member 6824 (Jul 5, 2020)

__





Is Chasing Women a Waste of Time? (from a man who tried) | NattyOrNot.com






nattyornot.com


----------



## Salludon (Jul 5, 2020)

TLDR: Chad


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (Jul 5, 2020)

Salludon said:


> TLDR: Chad



learn english then try to read it


----------



## Salludon (Jul 5, 2020)

Djjason said:


> learn english then try to read it


No ones gonna read that buddy


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jul 5, 2020)

Salludon said:


> TLDR: Chad


Salludon is back LETS GOOO


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (Jul 5, 2020)

Salludon said:


> No ones gonna read that buddy



it's too brutal for you I get it


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 5, 2020)

Djjason said:


> it's too brutal for you I get it


Lmao is this nigga fr?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 5, 2020)

Salludon said:


> TLDR: Chad


is that really him? it seems surreal that we post side by side. such a mythical person, truly a legend. from cuckcel to gigachad. how did he do it? will we ever know? his ascension will be a tale passed through the generations. in 3000 a man will wonder while fixing a habitat module on Mars "what is the secret of Salludon"


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 5, 2020)

> Why would she cry over you when the state can give her money if she is a single mother, and the police are there to defend her? If she needs someone to fix her sink or TV antenna, she could just call someone and pay them, or better yet text a guy on a dating app who’d do it for free.


over


----------



## Salludon (Jul 5, 2020)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> is that really him? it seems surreal that we post side by side. such a mythical person, truly a legend. from cuckcel to gigachad. how did he do it? will we ever know? his ascension will be a tale passed through the generations. in 3000 a man will wonder while fixing a habitat module on Mars "what is the secret of Salludon"


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jul 5, 2020)

All he says is basically that you don't have to waste your time chasing girls because they want Chad and the few that want you will make it clear. Thats kinda right, still brutal.


----------



## KDA Player (Jul 5, 2020)

Djjason said:


> it's too brutal for you I get it





Posts 120
Reputation 36


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jul 5, 2020)

Djjason said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good article, saved it as word document.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 5, 2020)

TLDR:


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 5, 2020)

incel article

Ofcourse you chase women as a non-chad. Idk what the hell the guy is doing that chasing women takes more than 10% of his time, making home-cooked dinner for them and acting like betabux faggot emotional tampon material?

Looksmax and hit on girls in your surroundings. Put yourself in new surroundings with new women by not rotting in your room 24/7. Have low-effort bait set on dating apps that you check once a day.

If this is not enough, then yeah it's over and putting in more effort won't help you; You're either too ugly, autistic or a combination of both. Escortmaxxing is the only option then.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 5, 2020)

Will never click the hacker link lol 

anyway women want chad

CASE CLOSED


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 5, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> incel article
> 
> Ofcourse you chase women as a non-chad. Idk what the hell the guy is doing that chasing women takes more than 10% of his time, making home-cooked dinner for them and acting like betabux faggot emotional tampon material?
> 
> ...


true

real talk, if someone is normie range and not some "social expert", aren't they better off getting hookers?


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jul 5, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> true
> 
> real talk, if someone is normie range and not some "social expert", aren't they better off getting hookers?


Hookers dont give validation, the experience of feeling wanted beats the sex per se.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Hookers dont give validation, the experience of feeling wanted beats the sex per se.


somewhat true.

but how can a normie who isn't socialmaxxed get a non landwhale?


----------



## AronGD (Jul 5, 2020)

It‘s clear what women want... chad! 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jul 5, 2020)

Women would never obsess with you not even when you're chad. If you're a true gigacgad aka a god walking among mortals, then there's a chance otherwise she won't. She has options even if she's ugly.
We need three things -
Sex
Intimacy
Validation

Women will get 1&3 by default very easily. Intimacy with a high value male is tough for lower value women/ sluts but they still easily get sex and validation part. But for us men, everything is same. For us , sex= intimacy= validation and it's really tough to get this if you're not a high value male aka chad


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jul 5, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> somewhat true.
> 
> but how can a normie who isn't socialmaxxed get a non landwhale?


They cant


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (Jul 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Hookers dont give validation, the experience of feeling wanted beats the sex per se.



Most people aren't willing to admit that


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> All he says is basically that you don't have to waste your time chasing girls because they want Chad and the few that want you will make it clear. Thats kinda right, still brutal.


That's right.

The summary, of the story.

Don't chase women.
"just" try to become:
- Chad looking
- multi millionaire (aka top 0.1%)
- high status, famous person (aka top 0.01%)

THEN, women will approach you, adn run after you.

It works fro average dudes like:

* multi millionare mega famous Morgan Freeman:


* multi millionaire instagram famous Dan Bilzerian, whom spends alot of time organising and paying for cool parties


* or a model tier looking PUA dating coach Brent Smith


----------



## Usum (Jul 6, 2020)

No shit.
Simping is not attractive ?
Men are really weak these days.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jul 6, 2020)

DN read but yes it is a huge waste of time even if you're chad

Much better to chase money, skills, knowledge, looks, performance, self development, fame etc as it has far more impact and roi on your future and you'll behave like a real man not a pussy pedestalizing simp


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jul 6, 2020)

Very good blackpilled article, but it sums down to "don't waste your time trying to get women"

It's good and all but the emptiness I feel inside of me is unbearable. How long can I wait until I become chad?


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jul 6, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Very good blackpilled article, but it sums down to "don't waste your time trying to get women"
> 
> It's good and all but the emptiness I feel inside of me is unbearable. How long can I wait until I become chad?


You can't become Chad boyo


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 6, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> That's right.
> 
> The summary, of the story.
> 
> ...


tbh

Will have average women and some above average chase you. More realistic goals.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 6, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> tbh
> 
> Will have average women and some above average chase you. More realistic goals.


truth.
also not easy. for most. to be top 20% or top 5%. It's not like all other men aren't trying to also be top 20%, etc..Maybe 25% of men aren't even trying, the rest is, on either looks and/or status and/or money/


----------



## John McCormick (Jul 12, 2020)

Chasing women is waste of time. You want them to chase YOU. 

If you are top quality in looks and lifestyle. They will chase YOU. As long as you are not socially awkward creep, you will get them.


----------



## Deleted member 8051 (Jul 12, 2020)

John McCormick said:


> Chasing women is waste of time. You want them to chase YOU.
> 
> If you are top quality in looks and lifestyle. They will chase YOU. As long as you are not socially awkward creep, you will get them.


and yet so many socially awkward creeps continue to come into existence. how the fuck does that even work. Surely if evolution selects for low inhib and social intelligence it wouldn't be so widespread. Or maybe it's not widespread, just an extremely unlucky minority.


----------



## John McCormick (Jul 12, 2020)

socially awkward creep exists because most of them don't have common sense, don't know how to talk to people, are not keen, do not have any wit whatsoever, played online games all day, basically lived inside their basement with rare social contacts with others, raised by either single mother or raised by both parents with father being incompetent himself, bullied, lack confidence, self hate, etc... 

many other factors in play. 

But looks come in hand to hand with social skills. It's not always either or and it's not set in stones and there are always exceptions. 

Sometimes you can be total stud, and top tier male but a woman can still call you "creep" if you are not "her type". It's inevitable.


----------

